# Promiscuous Mode

## Shining Arcanine

I took a networking class last semester which required that I use wireshark. I used it on Windows and wanted to try out some stuff with it, but never had the chance. Since then, I have switched to Linux and I am interested in doing some of the experiments I conceived during my networking class.

I know that if I want to do packet sniffing, I need to enable Promiscuous Mode on my wireless adapter. I have an Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Card. Does anyone know how I would go about enabling Promiscuous Mode on it?

----------

## papahuhn

Well, let wireshark to the job.

----------

## Shining Arcanine

I just noticed wireshark has an option for promiscuous mode in its capture options. I had no idea that was there.

Thanks for telling me about it. I will try to read programs' GUI options more carefully in the future before googling it (and then asking here).

----------

## devilheart

remember that you must run wireshark as root in order to enable promisc mode

----------

## Shining Arcanine

 *devilheart wrote:*   

> remember that you must run wireshark as root in order to enable promisc mode

 

I did not know that. Thankyou for telling me.

----------

## devilheart

otherwise you can capture traffic with tcpdump ad analyze it later with wireshark (running as user)

----------

